# What is my socionics type? Help me find out IEI or EII or something else? Thank you



## Deewone (Mar 15, 2012)

*Personal concepts*
1. What is beauty? What is love?
Beauty is anything that makes us feel or recognize perfection and is entirely in the eyes or heart of the beholder. For me beauty is in everything. Love is the foundation of existence, love is you and me and everything else

2. What are your most important values?
Everything in existence has value

3. Do you have any sort of spiritual/religious beliefs, and why do you hold (or don't) those beliefs in the first place?
Yes - love is... (because I find that when all is said and done the one thing that is there constant is love)

4. Opinion on war and militaries? What is power to you?
War is a last resort to trying to force someone or someplace to conform to what I believe should be. It is a horrible thing to be avoided at all cost. Power is the ability to accept life as it is and deal with what occurs as and when with the greatest integrity and causing the least amount of harm. 


*Interests*
5. What have you had long conversations about? What are your interests? Why?

Philosophy, personality typing, love, metaphysics, spiritual discussions, religion, music....

6. Interested in health/medicine as a conversation topic? Are you focused on your body? 

Yes - alternative holistic health topics interests me. Yes I am but only because I have to be


7. What do you think of daily chores?
Something i often do not get around to doing as i wish i would - I loveit when they are done but doing them not so much.

8. Books or films you liked? Recently read/watched or otherwise. Examples welcome.


Recently read 'The deeper Acceptance' - loved the message

I love anything positive harmonious and inspirational 


9. What has made you cry? What has made you smile? Why?

music, films, images, sad messages, other peoples sadness, frustration.

I smile at most everything, m child and my love frequently makes me smile in person or in mind.

10. Where do you feel: at one with the environment/a sense of belonging?

Near the ocean in the warmth of the sun with my feet on the earth and my back against an old tree with the people I love near by. 

*Evaluation & Behaviour*
11. What have people seen as your weaknesses? What do you dislike about yourself?

My sensitivity. Taking too much space - talking/ranting too much. When I hyper focus inward on myself like now asking to be typed. I want to know and understand but I feel uncomfortable asking someone to take their time on me. 

12. What have people seen as your strengths? What do you like about yourself?

My determination. My ability to rise out of the ashes and see the positive sides to every experience and person. 

13. In what areas of your life would you like help?

Hmm difficult question. I would like to be looked after sometimes.

14. Ever feel stuck in a rut? If yes, describe the causes and your reaction to it.

I feel stuck in a rut when I feel like life is not moving. Cause would be when I feel I really do not like to be somewhere and all my efforts to change where I am does not lead to me getting any closer to somewhere else. My reaction I turn inward or hyper focus on trying to get out of it by looking in all directions for a sign that says "way out of here". You could say I run away from it all either in mind or physically which ever I am able to do. 

*People & Interactions*
15. What qualities do you most like and dislike in other people? What types do you get along with?

I love positivity, depth, humor and balance. I don't know that is what I am trying to work out.


16. How do you feel about romance/sex? What qualities do you want in a partner?

They are important but not everything. Someone who complements me who I complement. 

17. If you were to raise a child, what would be your main concerns, what measures would you take, and why?

My concern is to let her know that she is loved always and teach her that she does not need to measure against people or measure people against one another. Her worth is in her being as she is. At the moment I am working on myself to be better equipped to provide the stability and support she needs.

18. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward and outward reaction?
It depends my inward reaction depends on what I expected from the friend in the first place. Usually I am very forgiving of people having contrary beliefs to my own. Outward reaction might be to state my opinion or to let it be. Circumstance dictates but I try to keep the emotional harmony especially for the other person as much as I can.

19. Describe your relationship to society. How do you see people as a whole? What do you consider a prevalent social problem? Name one.

A difficult one. I love society but have a hard time conforming. As lost blind souls trying to find their way back to themselves by running away from themselves. Fear of lack or being less than...

20. How do you choose your friends and how do you behave around them?

Friends are not chosen per se they happen. It depends on the friend but mostly as myself. As a deeply empathic person I often take on some of the communication style of the other person.

21. How do you behave around strangers?

As myself but with reservation. Again it depend what the situation is. I am socially awkward (meaning shy) but have learned to mask this when I have to. It does however shine through from time to time. 


Thank you for your time I hope someone finds it revealing.


----------



## echidna1000 (Apr 20, 2009)

You are most likely IEI and if not, then possibly SEI. 

If EII is sounding better for you, it probably is. Still, I'd recommend looking at this:

EIIs can become expressive and very lively in groups for brief periods of time, but they always gravitate to deep, focused communication between two people or a small, close-knit group. They tend to shun wildness and prefer serious, more sensitive communication. EIIs are usually very straightforward about their feelings in front of others; what you see from them is what you get. Even at a party where everyone is supposed to be happy, they still find it hard to conceal their true feelings when they are in a bad mood. This can create distaste among the rest who feel that the EII is not cooperating by contributing to the positive and boisterous mood. This tends to lead others who don't know the EII well to have a misconception that he/she is a grouchy person by nature.


IEIs not uncommonly apply their cogitations to topics pertaining to morality, ethics, and relationships. They have a strong understanding of the breadth of their inner emotional responses and dispositions to others. However, they may be inclined to treat their internal ethical sentiments somewhat passively; instead they are often more concerned with the energy and emotional responses of others around them. They are more interested in the dynamism of their emotional surroundings and often are inclined to adapt their behavior or even their persona to fit the situation.


----------



## Deewone (Mar 15, 2012)

Jack Oliver Aaron said:


> If EII is sounding better for you, it probably is. Still, I'd recommend looking at this:
> 
> EIIs can become *expressive and very lively in groups for brief periods of time*, but they always *gravitate to deep, focused communication between two people or a small, close-knit group*. They tend to shun wildness and *prefer serious, more sensitive communication*. EIIs are usually *very straightforward about their feelings* in front of others; *what you **see** from them is what you get*. Even at a party where everyone is supposed to be happy, they still* find it hard to conceal their true feelings when they are in a bad mood*. This can create distaste among the rest who feel that the EII is not cooperating by contributing to the positive and boisterous mood. This tends to lead others who don't know the EII well to have a misconception that he/she is a grouchy person by nature.
> 
> ...


I think EII ultimately resonates more with me in the over all description....


----------



## echidna1000 (Apr 20, 2009)

Deewone said:


> I think EII ultimately resonates more with me in the over all description....


 So which of these two would you prefer:

EII: One's own ethical sentiments take priority over group emotions.
IEI: Group emotions take priority over personal ethical sentiments.


----------



## Deewone (Mar 15, 2012)

EII own ethics takes percedence over group everytime


----------



## echidna1000 (Apr 20, 2009)

Deewone said:


> EII own ethics takes percedence over group everytime


EII it is!


----------



## Boolean11 (Jun 11, 2012)

Jack Oliver Aaron said:


> So which of these two would you prefer:
> 
> EII: One's own ethical sentiments take priority over group emotions.
> IEI: Group emotions take priority over personal ethical sentiments.


 @_Deewone_ @_Jack Oliver Aaron_

That dichotomy makes mistypes really easy to occur, it is like equivalently stating that LIIs have original logic and analysis whilst supposedly ILIs just accept whatever logic is given to them as "Te" is equivalently group facts. 

IEI's reasoning is crafted by "Ni", "Fe" just provides the data for the introverted perception, equivalently (to INFj's "Fi") INFp's "Ni" prioritizes its own ethical sentiments over "group emotions" were reasoning justifies. It would be wrong for them to deviate from their individual values they hold dear. Equivalently EII can perceive their environment objectively via "Ne" and because of it their "Fi" is forced to craft sound "feeling" judgement around it; thus they can as easily be encountered, as IEIs, with situations where group emotions take precedent over personal sentiments. The difference between the two types is subtle as the surface similarities are too strong; the two types interpret information differently but arrive at the same conclusions, dumbing down the dichotomies doesn't work.


----------



## Deewone (Mar 15, 2012)

Thank you Bolean I just took the test and these were my results 

I just took the test again which says 
Test Results
 Your Sociotype: EII-1Ne (INFj)

IEI (INFp): 90% as likely as EII.
IEE (ENFp): 85% as likely as EII.
EIE (ENFj): 65% as likely as EII.

So I guess it is a pretty close call between the two types? Actualy does 90% in this case constitute a close call?


----------



## Kanerou (Oct 8, 2009)

It isn't just about individual sentiments. For example, an IEI is more interested in promoting the overall mood and less interested in if someone's feelings get hurt (which is why they do better with the SLE); I imagine it as something of a, "Hey, suck it up. We're all having fun here" sort of attitude that Fe/Ti types are more inclined toward. An EII is more interested in the possibility of hurt feelings (or in addressing hurt feelings if they occur) than in promoting the overall mood and ignoring any trampled feelings that may occur. Think of it as a, "Hey, so-and-so is here. We shouldn't talk/joke about X" sort of mentality. Similarly, Fi-base types do not feel inclined to contribute to a positive group atmosphere if they aren't feeling it at the time; how he/she feels takes precedence.


----------



## Boolean11 (Jun 11, 2012)

Kanerou said:


> It isn't just about individual sentiments. For example, an IEI is more interested in promoting the overall mood and less interested in if someone's feelings get hurt (which is why they do better with the SLE); I imagine it as something of a, "Hey, suck it up. We're all having fun here" sort of attitude that Fe/Ti types are more inclined toward. An EII is more interested in the possibility of hurt feelings (or in addressing hurt feelings if they occur) than in promoting the overall mood and ignoring any trampled feelings that may occur. Think of it as a, "Hey, so-and-so is here. We shouldn't talk/joke about X" sort of mentality. Similarly, Fi-base types do not feel inclined to contribute to a positive group atmosphere if they aren't feeling it at the time; how he/she feels takes precedence.


Everybody appears to value both "Fi" and "Fe" equally under your proposed dichotomy, sometimes people just have to "suck it up", nobody likes a Debbie Downer. And equivalently when people just don't feel like they are in the mood, it's natural to see no obligation in entertaining others.


----------



## aestrivex (Mar 7, 2011)

hi deewone,

i think the sensitivity and uniqueness of individual experience you describe in your questionnaire are much in the spirit of the questionnaire but very prompt. you have not exactly a sense of impatience, but shall we say a minimum of tolerance for overanalyzing. there are also clues here and there that you have a deep need to make an impact on the world -- you describe your determination and your enjoyment of things that are globally inspirational.

i would say IEI seems most palatable from the limited information you've given us, and SEI, also with Fe values and Te vulnerable, would be my next guess after that.


----------



## Kanerou (Oct 8, 2009)

Boolean11 said:


> Everybody appears to value both "Fi" and "Fe" equally under your proposed dichotomy, sometimes people just have to "suck it up", nobody likes a Debbie Downer. And equivalently when people just don't feel like they are in the mood, it's natural to see no obligation in entertaining others.


Try reading the post again. You missed something.


----------



## Boolean11 (Jun 11, 2012)

Kanerou said:


> Try reading the post again. You missed something.


I know you went with the official stereotypes, "merry" vs "serious", framing them as useful dichotomies for differentiating Fi and Fe types. However what I exposed there was the "subjectivity", time context flaw, behind it. People can equally find them selves fitting both conditions you gave in an inconsistent way.

You know @Zero11 hunch ends up seeming very true that you could possibly be a Te PoLR type. However the way I interpret that is his hunch was true that you are somekind of F valuing type but to say Te may be inconclusive but you do shun checking logical consistencies and the quality of the logic in circumstances were conclusions aren't handed to you on a plate.


----------



## Kanerou (Oct 8, 2009)

Boolean11 said:


> I know you went with the official stereotypes, "merry" vs "serious", framing them as useful dichotomies for differentiating Fi and Fe types.


I did not once consult Reinin when formulating my description. You do realize that Reinin's Merry/Serious dichotomy is based on the Fe and Fi descriptions? 



> However what I exposed there was the "subjectivity", time context flaw, behind it. People can equally find them selves fitting both conditions you gave in an inconsistent way.


Unlike Jung's functions, introverted and extroverted IM elements are not mutually exclusive within a person. They have the capacity to interpret and act through either lens, but they have a clear preference or default mode for one of the two.



> You know @_Zero11_ hunch ends up seeming very true that you could possibly be a Te PoLR type. However the way I interpret that is his hunch was true that you are somekind of F valuing type but to say Te may be inconclusive but you do shun checking logical consistencies and the quality of the logic in circumstances were conclusions aren't handed to you on a plate.


1) I am blatantly Fi-valuing.
2) Your version of Te is not that of Socionics. Therefore, that you and Zero11 may slap the same letters onto me means nothing; likewise, your typing of me means nothing to me.
3) You clearly don't know me, then, nor do you remember our interactions at all.
4) Your reason for claiming I don't check logical consistencies seem linked to the fact that I don't come to the same conclusions you do.


----------



## Boolean11 (Jun 11, 2012)

Kanerou said:


> I did not once consult Reinin when formulating my description. You do realize that Reinin's Merry/Serious dichotomy is based on the Fe and Fi descriptions?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 @_Zero11_ you were really spot on with shunning Logic.
Though my bet is on the inability to decode logical consistency hence you (Kanerou) easily accept structures than are in line with your Fi. This looks a lot like aestrivex model of how equivalently Fe types easily accept a Te structure that is inline with their lead function. However equivalently the thinking "ego" types in both circumstances show you the folly in your reasoning, Te types correct Fi's inability to pay attention to logical accuracy whilst Ti types correct the lack of logical inconsistency in Fe. 


aestrivex said:


> see complete link


----------



## Kanerou (Oct 8, 2009)

Boolean11 said:


> @_Zero11_ you were really spot on with shunning Logic.
> Though my bet is on the inability to decode logical consistency hence you (Kanerou) easily accept structures than are in line with your Fi. This looks a lot like aestrivex model of how equivalently Fe types easily accept a Te structure that is inline with their lead function. However equivalently the thinking "ego" types in both circumstances show you the folly in your reasoning, Te types correct Fi's inability to pay attention to logical accuracy whilst Ti types correct the lack of logical inconsistency in Fe.


Right. Rather than attempting to address my points, you gloss over them completely and choose to continue spouting your inaccurate opinion instead. You clearly don't give a damn about what I say, unless it's to twist my words into fitting your agenda (and ignore the rest altogether). I had given you the benefit of the doubt previously, since you had shown yourself capable of being moved from your incorrect assumptions, but I think the comparison to Maritsa really was accurate.

Edit: OK, fine. You don't seem to have a problem with Fi; not sure how much that really means in the long run, since our ideas of Fi and Te don't match to begin with. And if I was mistaken about your reasons for accusing me of illogical thinking, you haven't said so; in fact, your most recent answer serves to reinforce that particular interpretation.


----------



## Deewone (Mar 15, 2012)

Thank you everyone for your replies and helping me reason out my type. Reading this description I am even more convinced EII is the better fit. Especially since my motto for the past few years has been 'Path of least resistance'... 

http://www.the16types.info/vbulletin/content.php/49-INFj-description-(Filatova)

And for those of you who disagree with one another please do not argue at least on a personal level. It is very interesting to hear every ones reason for or against a type but upsetting when it turns into attacks on a person or their general intelligence. All your input is wonderfully enlightening... 


"The tendency towards the ideal, constant work on herself, from one side, and the difficulty of emotional distress, from the other, lead to the fact that often she gets tired of herself. This often lends to a disorder in the EII’s nervous system. Contact with nature greatly assists her in her struggle to relax; instinctively they aim for the healthy mode of life."

The above quote is so accurate it's almost unreal ....


----------



## Kanerou (Oct 8, 2009)

Deewone said:


> And for those of you who disagree with one another please do not argue at least on a personal level. It is very interesting to hear every ones reason for or against a type but upsetting when it turns into attacks on a person or their general intelligence. All your input is wonderfully enlightening...


Stupidity is stupidity, and this particular clash has been going on for a while now. If you don't want to hear that sort of thing in your thread, that's your right and I will respect that. Just keep in mind that I will do so _because_ it's your thread, not because I'm concerned about your delicate sensibilities.


----------



## Boolean11 (Jun 11, 2012)

Kanerou said:


> Right. Rather than attempting to address my points, you gloss over them completely and choose to continue spouting your inaccurate opinion instead. You clearly don't give a damn about what I say, unless it's to twist my words into fitting your agenda (and ignore the rest altogether). I had given you the benefit of the doubt previously, since you had shown yourself capable of being moved from your incorrect assumptions, but I think the comparison to Maritsa really was accurate.
> 
> Edit: OK, fine. You don't seem to have a problem with Fi; not sure how much that really means in the long run, since our ideas of Fi and Te don't match to begin with. And if I was mistaken about your reasons for accusing me of illogical thinking, you haven't said so; in fact, your most recent answer serves to reinforce that particular interpretation.


I have only so much patience that is just me being blunt it seems like with rational types I'm the one with the patience but it eventually runs out. This has nothing to do with ideas it is just conduct, though to be frank discussing abstract logic premises doesn't suit you a lot; you aren't interested in debunking and evaluating the theory from the ground up. Your approach to logic is synonymous with "F" types especially when it noted that its more important for the logic to correlate with the "ethic" judgement; it has nothing to do with intelligence unless you abstract inferiority from it. 



aestrivex's ENFj "friend" describing the dislike of the negative Feeler reasoning dscriptions said:


> I for one do experience a great deal with confusion on a quite frequent basis about 'ideals'. For example, I am not a religious person at all and I am currently very comfortable and reconciled with myself and my state of beliefs about matters of theology and ontology, but in order to reach this position I've gone through quite dramatic variation of 'research and experimentation'. I attended various churches, read different versions of the bible, read a lot about the history of religion, read many theist philosophers, even joined a wicca coven briefly during high school. Nevertheless, I still see the process as a independent one and I want to stress this. For me, in balancing the doubts and confusion, is also the overarching need to be internally consistent in principle. I think it's unfair to say that the 'Betas who love Jung' are clinging to it because it is the first text that they have been exposed to and they're shutting everything else out to minimize their uncertainty. In so far as I'm concerned, I have rarely, if ever, 'clung' to anything as a 'bible' primarily on the basis of defect in the material, but if I were to, it would be because the material personally resonated with me. That is to say, for Betas who do cling to an ideology, it is not necessarily by accident and the fortuitous of suggestibility (which make their intellectual convictions seem petty on the whole and can be quite demeaning), but because they've found a personal truth therein.
> 
> Secondly, I personally like Beta STs not for their certainty, but their insusceptibility or comfort with my vacillating states of certainty and that I cannot easily disturb them. On a regular basis, I experience internal doubts and on these occasions, I have to internally pick up everything I understand and believe myself to know and re-examine them, to make sure that prior conclusions were not hastily drawn and basically to 're-wire' internally. This is a process I undertake even if I ultimately conclude that I was correct originally. With LSIs this process doesn't disturb them nor do they think less of me because of this process. LSIs in my life generally see my wild vacillations and changes as what they often are - passing tempests. The method by which they 'assure' me in my beliefs is less by telling me what I believe or think, but simply by pointing out that I'm not confused or inconsistent at all.
> 
> ...


----------



## Deewone (Mar 15, 2012)

@_Boolean11_, @_Kanerou_, @aestrivex, Since there are a majority in here who believes me to be IEI or SEI over EII I wonder if this might convince or deny it is so. I am a little more comfortable at about 5 minutes so maybe you can get a better idea from there... Again thank you all so much for taking your time and also for all the interesting points that are made. 

I have to add that I have worked on myself alot and although I am very sensitive and also very shy I have learned various techniques to try to mask this and help me be less affected when out. In my video I am letting down my guard and being as I am with all my emotionalities, ramblings and what ever else.


----------



## Deewone (Mar 15, 2012)

Kanerou said:


> Stupidity is stupidity, and this particular clash has been going on for a while now. If you don't want to hear that sort of thing in your thread, that's your right and I will respect that. Just keep in mind that I will do so _because_ it's your thread, not because I'm concerned about your delicate sensibilities.



Please just be yourself, I'm sorry I just never feel there is a need to be personal when arguing a point, but it's just my preference. It's not my thread I just asked a question and anyone who contributes owns the space in here as much or as little as I do.


----------



## Kanerou (Oct 8, 2009)

Boolean11 said:


> I have only so much patience that is just me being blunt it seems like with rational types I'm the one with the patience but it eventually runs out.


I don't see that statement as particularly offensive.



> This has nothing to do with ideas it is just conduct, though to be frank *discussing abstract logic premises doesn't suit you a lot; you aren't interested in debunking and evaluating the theory from the ground up.*


_That_ is a fair assessment. "You shun checking logical consistencies and quality when the answer is not handed to you" is not. The latter is a very broad and inaccurate statement, one that is very inconsistent with my behavior in the past. In fact, I have called you out a couple of times for what I saw as inconsistent logic in your arguments or statements. I have also repeatedly said that I reject what does not make sense to me; I have even done so in at least one thread in which you have participated. Honestly, though, why would I be interested in debunking a theory that I see as interesting, fun, and useful? I approach theories to understand and implement them, not to tear them down.



> Your approach to logic is synonymous with "F" types especially when it noted that its more important for the logic to correlate with the "ethic" judgement; it has nothing to do with intelligence unless you abstract inferiority from it.


I've never said that being an Ethical makes me less intelligent; I don't know where you conclude that I feel that way.

Anyway, I'm just going to open a type thread later. That way, anyone who wants to challenge my type can do so there instead of derailing others' threads.



Deewone said:


> Please just be yourself, I'm sorry I just never feel there is a need to be personal when arguing a point, but it's just my preference. It's not my thread I just asked a question and anyone who contributes owns the space in here as much or as little as I do.


I tend to see the thread as the personal space of whoever started it, so I'll respect their wishes regarding that thread to some degree. If it really bothers you that much, I can watch myself here.


----------



## Zero11 (Feb 7, 2010)

@_Kanerou_

Didn´t you know about the stubborness of Ni-doms? It is mentioned in Gifts Differing and derived from Dr. van der Hoop there should be something about it here on the forum.

Btw. focus on logical consistency is related to Ti which is what you are constantly searching for (hence Fe/Ti).


----------



## Boolean11 (Jun 11, 2012)

Deewone said:


> @_Boolean11_, @_Kanerou_, @_aestrivex_, Since there are a majority in here who believes me to be IEI or SEI over EII I wonder if this might convince or deny it is so. I am a little more comfortable at about 5 minutes so maybe you can get a better idea from there... Again thank you all so much for taking your time and also for all the interesting points that are made.
> 
> I have to add that I have worked on myself alot and although I am very sensitive and also very shy I have learned various techniques to try to mask this and help me be less affected when out. In my video I am letting down my guard and being as I am with all my emotionalities, ramblings and what ever else.


Have you looked at the way you process information, the whole static/dynamic dichotomy? where does your reasoning lean towards?
//I made this ramble earlier hope you can read it


> Dark Romantic said:
> 
> 
> > Ou
> ...


----------



## Deewone (Mar 15, 2012)

As I was reading I was thinking none of what you describe fits how I perceive the ball until this came up. 

Abstract Dynamic Types
Abstract Dynamic Types perceive the possibilities as fluid instead since the situation can be made sense of in many different ways. The fluidity is seeing the possibilities makes dynamic abstract types doubt about their perception since that is the direct process their ascribe meaning. 


Is this your description of the types is there anywhere I can read further examples of the Abstract Dynamic versus Static type to be sure. So does that help in making a distinction between type IEI and EII?


----------



## Boolean11 (Jun 11, 2012)

Deewone said:


> As I was reading I was thinking none of what you describe fits how I perceive the ball until this came up.
> 
> Abstract Dynamic Types
> Abstract Dynamic Types perceive the possibilities as fluid instead since the situation can be made sense of in many different ways. The fluidity is seeing the possibilities makes dynamic abstract types doubt about their perception since that is the direct process their ascribe meaning.
> ...


Sadly the information is fragmented but I've made it a project of mine to succinctly explain it to others, and in general the whole of Socionics. My actual writing is not as riddled with grammar and spelling errors or convolution, as the majority of my posts.

This page is decent, its worth a look
Statics and dynamics - Wikisocion


----------



## Deewone (Mar 15, 2012)

Both descriptions of IEI and EII apply.... would you mind looking at the video and tell me what you see is it one or the other?


----------



## RSV3 (Dec 31, 2012)

Deewone said:


> Both descriptions of IEI and EII apply.... would you mind looking at the video and tell me what you see is it one or the other?


The video supports the IEI typing of you. I doubt that will be contested much. To elaborate a little, there's no imposition of any Fi related judgment/morality but there is an emphasis on emotional atmosphere, vivid imagination, unstructured thought processes, speech and movement mannerisms that are consistent with IEIs, etc.


----------



## Boolean11 (Jun 11, 2012)

Deewone said:


> Both descriptions of IEI and EII apply.... would you mind looking at the video and tell me what you see is it one or the other?


I did but I felt that it is just one dimension of you plus the quasi-identity surface similarities between INFxs makes it difficult to decipher the subtle difference. I typed you as INFx which is why I wanted to ask you a bit more questions.


----------



## Boolean11 (Jun 11, 2012)

RSV3 said:


> The video supports the IEI typing of you. I doubt that will be contested much.


Its easy to rationalize her into either one but I can see how you perceive the absent internal certainty as Ni, however lead Fi could be authentic to themselves in different ways.


----------



## Kanerou (Oct 8, 2009)

@Boolean11 @Zero11

If you have any further comments about my type, take them here. Let Deewone have her thread back.


----------



## aestrivex (Mar 7, 2011)

Deewone said:


> @_Boolean11_, @_Kanerou_, @_aestrivex_, Since there are a majority in here who believes me to be IEI or SEI over EII I wonder if this might convince or deny it is so.


my opinion is thoroughly unchanged. all of the observations i made earlier -- about your search for globally meaningful things and your impatient yet fundamentally self-centered orientation towards the world -- are reinforced by the video.


----------



## Deewone (Mar 15, 2012)

*aestrivex *Please would you be more clear because I really do not understand "search for globally meaningful things" please expand on this so that I can recognise it too 

Also explain the self centered orientation. I understand there must be something in particular that represents that. 

Really trying to understand typing and how it manifests.

What would be the difference between a stressed out IEI versus a stressed out EII maybe that will help me understand the distinction.

I identify with internal feeling but I don't trust my own judgement on that which is why I am asking for others opinion so a little more in depth explanation would be great


----------



## Boolean11 (Jun 11, 2012)

Deewone said:


> *aestrivex *Please would you be more clear because I really do not understand "search for globally meaningful things" please expand on this so that I can recognise it too
> 
> Also explain the self centered orientation. I understand there must be something in particular that represents that.
> 
> ...


When presented with options on a situation where you have all the time with no pressure, how does your gut feeling respond?
...head on Willy nilly through the options presented. 
...form principles that allow you to traverse through the options.


----------



## Deewone (Mar 15, 2012)

Boolean11 said:


> When presented with options on a situation where you have all the time with no pressure, how does your gut feeling respond?
> ...head on Willy nilly through the options presented.
> ...form principles that allow you to traverse through the options.


My gut is to ask you to give me an example of what you mean by the above. Could you give me an example situation and the options I would have.


----------



## Boolean11 (Jun 11, 2012)

Deewone said:


> My gut is to ask you to give me an example of what you mean by the above. Could you give me an example situation and the options I would have.


I wanted to get a hang of how you'd reason, your thought process, not what you'd actually do. The key between the two quasi-identical types is the thought process subtle (but significant) difference which is mostly poorly presented as you know.


----------



## Deewone (Mar 15, 2012)

I know but I don't know without having to think about how I do it while I'm doing it. Right now you could say I'm being presented with just answering your question with what I have got or to ask for more to go by. My gut is telling me just pick one randomly because it is making me feel too pushy asking again. 

^^I hope that helps with figuring out my thought process.


----------



## Boolean11 (Jun 11, 2012)

Deewone said:


> I know but I don't know without having to think about how I do it while I'm doing it. Right now you could say I'm being presented with just answering your question with what I have got or to ask for more to go by. My gut is telling me just pick one randomly because it is making me feel too pushy asking again.
> 
> ^^I hope that helps with figuring out my thought process.


IEI you share the same dominant function as me "Ni", it feela like you need to know a significant amount of information before coming to a conclusion. Whereas comparably EII are rigid internally with "Fi" leading as a judgement function, so instead, when presented with the option they'd start looking for reasons to care, what I tried to describe as principles for sorting through the information. They will think its odd that you just need to start collecting information without a sense of firm structure on its purpose.

If you heard over to the MBTI INFP forum you'll feel their difference in thought processing; This is on assumption that you aren't met with INFJ mistypes whose enneagram correlates more with the INFP description.


----------



## aestrivex (Mar 7, 2011)

Deewone said:


> *aestrivex *Please would you be more clear because I really do not understand "search for globally meaningful things" please expand on this so that I can recognise it too


in my interpretation of socionics, Ni ego types are characterized by a rejection of worldliness. worldly concerns -- such as how pleasant my experience of eating this food is, or the need to take out the trash, or other things relating to my experience of being embodied and my responsibilities towards my physical maintenance in the world -- are of no consequence. in contrast, what Ni types focus on and strive for is finding meaning in the supra-worldly. Ni types disembody themselves and create worlds in their imagination and search for the ultimate meaning and secret of the universe -- as only such a thing could have "true" meaning in contrast to their day-to-day concerns.

In Ni+Te valuing types, the disembodiment and orientation to meaning is more personal and the ideas about the meaning of the world are often more constrained towards the visible or measurable, and there is less of an emphasis on communicating the inwardly-seen meaning to others. In Ni+Fe valuing, the inwardly-seen meaning is transmitted to others as an emotional "spark" to energize, and the communication with others is not particularly constrained by whether the "meaning" is veridical and sensible or not. As such, they can be oriented towards more "global" visions and causes that are not very constrained by realism -- finding meaning in changing the whole world in a concrete way (for example, starting an activist campaign to feed every child in africa adequately, whether or not that campaign is realistic).

And of course, this can be both good and bad -- good in the sense that it is good to dream big, but bad in the sense that it is better to realize these dreams.

Your search, in my view, is "otherworldly" and oriented towards finding personal meaning, as it is in Ni types.



> Also explain the self centered orientation. I understand there must be something in particular that represents that.


The self-centered orientation means that, you are particularly focused on the primacy and individuality of your own experience. This is tied into the above point -- IEIs appear self-obsessive and regard themselves as "unique snowflakes" in many respects because they see their own individuality as the defining component of the meaning their lives possess.



> What would be the difference between a stressed out IEI versus a stressed out EII maybe that will help me understand the distinction.


A stressed out IEI will look like an IEI and express beta values and beta type messages, and a stressed out EII will look like an EII and express delta values and delta type messages. If you do the latter, I have not seen it yet.


----------



## Deewone (Mar 15, 2012)

Boolean11 said:


> IEI you share the same dominant function as me "Ni", it feela like you need to know a significant amount of information before coming to a conclusion. Whereas comparably EII are rigid internally with "Fi" leading as a judgement function, so instead, when presented with the option they'd start looking for reasons to care, what I tried to describe as principles for sorting through the information. They will think its odd that you just need to start collecting information without a sense of firm structure on its purpose.
> 
> If you heard over to the MBTI INFP forum you'll feel their difference in thought processing; This is on assumption that you aren't met with INFJ mistypes whose enneagram correlates more with the INFP description.



I hang around the INFP forum and never felt like the odd one out there. Maybe if I go to the INFJ i will notice something?
I accept that everyone has typed me as IEI and will look at why I identify more with the EII and INFP(MBTI). 
Thank you for your help


----------



## Deewone (Mar 15, 2012)

@Boolean11 Did you see my other post for the EII type and what corrsponds in that descrition?

If you still hold fast to the above after reading that i thank you for letting me know that the descriptions of the types are not to be trusted. Which leads me to believe the whole theory in itself is flawed. 

Because if the theory is correct then a type should be accurately describe as well as the functions correspond with a person. They clearly from what you are saying are not which makes me feel that MBTI is a much better system for typing.


----------



## Boolean11 (Jun 11, 2012)

Deewone said:


> Doing this one too to highlight what I feel fits with this one. ALot of this makes no sense the language is too much like google translate so I need a better description to be able to tell.
> 
> Characteristics such as quiet, affable, or even gentle come to mind, when the discussion turns to girls of the DOSTOYEVSKY type. Her face frequently has *wide cheek-bones,* an elegant chin and large, brightly shining eyes. There are also thin-faced girls, very youthful up to their final years.(I'm 38 this year you decide if my face is youthful) The appearance in representatives of this type is soft and compassionate. They are discreet and their good *smile appears frequently *and *stays on their face for a long time*. This girl is *always ready to listen and to support others, and if required, to give quiet comfort and a breath of hope. *Women of this type are very feminine and are delicate, modest and even shy. But this does not mean that they are spineless. In them a special, gentle, stoic manner is inherent to assume all adversities and impacts of fate.
> They have a very ephemeral body, and one frequently encounters in female EIIs a light, stooped posture. They dress modestly,* trying not to attract special attention*, but with increasing age, they generally begin to select anything slightly dark and imperceptible in essence.
> ...


I now see though I don't take the physiognomy stuff seriously at all. The problem I see with ​@aestrivex 's descriptions are the Forer effect Forer effect - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia . They distort the element that looks at the innate thought processes people seem to have, which are the consistent elements that determine type. So far with this all I can see are simple descriptions that could equally apply to IEI. Hope fully my confidence in IEI as the choice isn't distorting my perception. 

Might I ask in MBTI why did you feel INFP was more accurate than INFJ? What makes you resonate with Fi more than Ni?
http://personalityjunkie.com/infp-personality-type-profile/
http://personalityjunkie.com/the-infj/


----------



## Deewone (Mar 15, 2012)

@Boolean11 

starting with this (doing the same as with earlier descriptions) below are all the correspond

NFPs generally see themselves as special individuals, equipped with a unique blend of skills and abilities. Many feel, however, that *they don’t know themselves well enough (Fi) and have yet to find their proper place in the world (Te)*. They feel that i*ncreasing their self-knowledge will allow them to act with greater confidence and commitment. *With Introverted Feeling (Fi) as their dominant function, INFPs’ (and ISFPs‘) emotions are deep, intense, and personal. This depth and intensity of emotions contributes to a* deep sense of loyalty, even jealousy, toward objects of their affection. In forging intense bonds and loyalties, INFPs across the centuries have been compelled to do whatever necessary to ensure the survival of their offspring.* INFPs can commonly be found helping t*he sick, the needy, the disabled, children, and animals. *They* love to rescue those in need,* such as adopting pets from an animal shelter. They also take up “niche” causes that have personally affected them, such as rallying for research for a rare disease.

_(*Please do not post this personality type profile onto other websites.)_
In order to feel inspired, many INFPs depend on and come to expect a certain level of emotional intensity (Fi). For better or worse, they may feel they are not fully alive without a stiff emotional cocktail in hand. They may *seek out, even if largely unconsciously, experiences that arouse or intensify feelings of passion or inspiration*. They may turn t*o relationships, novels, poetry, music, or movies to jump start their emotions.*

The intensity of their Feelings notwithstanding, since Fi is introverted in direction, INFPs’ Feeling preference is not always evident when viewed from without. Like other Introverts, INFPs can *sometimes appear cool and aloof.* Despite their relative lack of overt emotional expressiveness, as outward Perceivers, INFPs generally present as *open, receptive, and non-threatening* (Ne). This, in combination with their Fi concern for the welfare of others, can result in INFPs serving as a veritable *dumping ground for others’ problems*. This may engender a sense of bearing the emotional weight of the world, leading some INFPs to have a tragic or melancholic air about them.

Many INFPs are well-*described as “earthy,” both in appearance and lifestyle.* Female INFPs tend to *go light on the make-up and are generally less concerned with being fashionable *than ISFPs are. INFPs are also *content with rather meager or Bohemian living arrangements,* commonly flanked with second-hand furniture and decor. They *are willing to forego material extras for the sake of holding closer to their ideals.* Designer clothes, fine meals, and extravagant vacations are rarely high on their priority list.

Although body types do not always closely correspond to personality types (especially in females), there is evidence to suggest that INFPs are disposed to an ectomorphic build. If mesomorphs are envisioned as square and chiseled and endomorphs as rounder in shape, ectomorphs can be pictured as more linear and lanky. While it is not all that unusual, at least in the Western world, to encounter INFPs who have taken on a rounder shape, only rarely are they heavily muscled.
Of all types, INFPs are among those most *explicitly concerned with achieving a holistic balance of mind (Ne), body (Si), and emotions (Fi).* Toward this end, they often populate *self-help, “human potential,” or bodywork seminars*. Such holistic practices may also serve as attractive and viable career paths for many INFPs. They may find their *niche in alternative or complementary medicine, homeopathy, naturopathy, Reiki, etc.* (I'm a Reiki level 2 practitioner and also wanted to train in other complimentary medicine) Others might opt to study psychology, nursing, or ecology. Because Ne and Si are adjacent in their functional stack, INFPs, like INTPs, enjoy work that allows them to bridge theory (N) and practice (S).

INFPs are also drawn to all sorts of *creative endeavors—poetry, music, *drama, fiction writing, the fine arts, and the like. Creative expression is in many ways the lifeblood of artistically-inclined INFPs. *Creative work not only provides INFPs an enjoyable sense of absorption, but an opportunity for self-discovery and self-expression*. In contrast to INFJs, their art tends to be less realistic or aesthetic in focus (Se) and *more about creative (Ne) self-expression (Fi).*


----------



## Boolean11 (Jun 11, 2012)

@Deewone You left the function page which is the more critical one since it talks about the functions. 


> INFPs’ Dominant Function: Introverted Feeling (Fi)
> 
> 
> To understand INFPs, or other IP types, it is necessary to recognize the full implications of their dominant function being a Judging function. I discuss this issue in my post, Rethinking Judging and Perceiving in IPs & IJs. In short, I argue that INFPs are best understood as predominant Judgers and display many characteristics of EJs, only that these behaviors are directed inwardly or toward themselves.
> ...


----------



## Boolean11 (Jun 11, 2012)

This the equivalent function description for INFJs


> INFJs’ Dominant Function: Introverted Intuition (Ni)
> 
> 
> Intuition is generally thought of as a subconscious process. It is often contrasted with more conscious types of rational thought. Because Intuition is commonly associated with the unconscious, it is often thought to have a certain magical quality, capable of delivering comprehensive answers or solutions suddenly, or “out of the blue.”
> ...


----------



## Deewone (Mar 15, 2012)

INFJs are among the rarest of the sixteen Myers-Briggs personality types, constituting only 1-3% of the general population. Unlike INTJs, in which males pre-dominate, there is greater gender parity among INFJs, with nearly equal numbers of males and females.
INFJs are “*old souls.” Many grow up feeling wiser than would be predicted by their chronological age.* this is true for me Having discovered the benefits of their Introverted Intuition (Ni) quite early in life, INFJs grow *to trust its judgments and insights.* They may take on the role of counseling and advising their friends and siblings, or even adult family members, from a fairly young age. Their gift for providing wise counsel often continues into adulthood. INFJs often feel happiest and most fulfilled when *helping others understand themselves and their problems.* Feel happiest when I help people find ways to be happy with what they have when I help people see that they are beautiful as tey are . Or when I defend people who can't defend themselves.(I did this alot growing up) 

Because of their strength of intuition, many INFJs* report feeling like aliens in the world*. One INFJ described her experience as a constant *feeling of deja vu.* happens frequently Others report feelings of disembodiment. The fact is that many INFJs (and INTJs) seem to experience the world and their bodies differently than other types do. It is therefore not uncommon for INFJs or others to occasionally question their sanity.

INFJs see two people in everyone. They see the public persona, the outer shell, that everyone else sees. But more importantly, their Ni provides a deeper sense or impression people, penetrating appearances and reading hidden motives and intentions. Rightly or not, INFJs *often feel they can see people more clearly than those people can see themselves.*

To best understand INFJs, or other IJ types, it is necessary to recognize the full implications of their dominant function being a Perceiving function. I discuss this issue in my post, Rethinking Judging and Perceiving in IPs & IJs. In short, I suggest that INFJs are best viewed as predominant Perceivers and display many characteristics of ENPs, only that these are manifested inwardly rather than outwardly.
More specifically, INFJs are far less serious inwardly than they may appear outwardly. Their inner world is well described as playful, imaginative, colorful, mischievous, and daring. Characterized by Perceiving rather than Judging, it is far less controlled and regulated than that of INFPs. INFJs love playing with ideas, perspectives, theories, images, symbols, and metaphors. Their dominant function, Introverted Intuition (Ni), serves as the veritable foundation for this inner playhouse. Because their Ni is dominant rather than auxiliary, INFJs tend to be more subversive in their ideation than ENFJs.
_While INFJs are deeply theoretical, they don’t build their theories by consciously assembling facts in the way that Thinking or Sensing types might. Rather, INFJs see general connections and patterns by way of their Intuition; they experience everything as interconnected. For INFJs, discovering truth involves getting a better handle on the nature of this connectedness by discerning universal laws and patterns.
_
_INFJs often fancy themselves “purists” or classicists. Many enjoy collecting antiques, historical artifacts, old first edition books, rare art, or anything that satisfies their thirst for what they perceive as pure or classic works. For similar reasons, they may find themselves captivated by a certain period in history, a specific genre of music, or a handpicked selection of actors or writers. In selecting a novel, would far prefer a known classic to a new bestseller. Similarly, if they are going to wear shoes (which according to recent research, most INFJs do), they would often opt for a classic rather than trendy style. _

_Despite their refined or sophisticated tastes, INFJs are typically not overly pretentious or serious individuals. They regularly enjoy spending time with other people,_ This does not resonate with me at all and sound alot like a best friend I had growing up *listening to music*, and watching movies. Perhaps more than anything, INFJs love spending time engrossed in meaningful conversation. I love the most just being maybe sitting in silence with the person I love and trust although i do enjoy intereting conversation too Because of their verbosity and enjoyment of others’ company, they can easily be mistaken for Extraverts.

Like INFPs, many INFJs struggle with bouts of depression, which may relate to any number of things. They may, for instance, get depressed when they feel their creative inspiration has abandoned them or because they feel consistently misunderstood. Depression may also stem from feeling dissatisfied in their careers or relationships. They may dream of having a beautiful home adorned with beautiful things, but feel stuck in a low-paying job that they are reluctant to quit because of a poor economy.


----------



## Deewone (Mar 15, 2012)

@Boolean11

INFPs’ Dominant Function: Introverted Feeling (Fi)


To understand INFPs, or other IP types, it is necessary to recognize the full implications of their dominant function being a Judging function. I discuss this issue in my post, Rethinking Judging and Perceiving in IPs & IJs. In short, I argue that INFPs are best understood as predominant Judgers and display many characteristics of EJs, only that these behaviors are directed inwardly or toward themselves.


Introverted Feeling (Fi) is a Judging function. As an introverted function, it is directed inwardly, actively navigating and managing feelings, tastes, and values . While Fe turns to others for emotional support and kinship, Fi deals with emotions more independently. When INFPs do opt to outwardly express their feelings and values, they often do so indirectly—through active (S), creative (N), or rational (Te) expressions.


Since Fi judgments are formed on an independent rather than collective basis, INFPs can be wary of Fe judgments and expressions. To INFPs, *Fe expressions can seem generic, predictable, shallow, fake, or contrived*. Their distaste for what they might consider the facades of Fe may lead some INFPs to *dampen their own expressions of positive emotions*. Some may even repress positive feelings, often unwittingly, to bolster their ideal of real and authentic Feeling. Others may assume the role of the victim or martyr, *expressing their melancholy and grievances through art, poetry, or music*. These Fi-Fe differences can at times make for uncomfortable communication between Fi and Fe types. INFPs may find themselves* questioning the Fe type’s sincerity*, while Fe types may wish INFPs would display a little more good Feeling to create a greater sense of interpersonal rapport and emotional resonance.


Fi is less concerned with cultivating “good feelings” in the environment than Fe is. Rather than focusing on general morale or interpersonal harmony, Fi is more *concerned with meeting needs.* As we’ve seen, INFPs are commonly concerned with *helping the sick, the needy, children, and animals.* They take up niche causes that have moved or personally affected them, such as rallying for research for a rare disease.


Fi also works to shape its own worldview—a personalized system of values—that can serve as a platform for self-understanding and decision-making. In this sense, it is similar to Ti, which also involves a process of building or modifying an inner structure. This Fi structuring process was nicely illustrated by one of my INFP blog contributors:


“My inner values and feelings (Fi) are like a building, a structure of affections that inform my worldview. *This involves an inner love for certain things, and an inner repulsion for other things. My values and feelings form “blocks” of varying hardness, depending on how strongly I feel about them; the stronger ones are more resilient…I constantly discover more about the structure as I go, and what I should change to make it better. For example, I didn’t have to factually discern a respect for human dignity; I simply found myself in situations where people did not respect human dignity, and it made me angry — I found out that I hate bullying.”*


As introverted Judging functions, Fi and Ti share much in common. Both are intensive and focused rather than broad and extensive. Both involve a more individualized or subjective process of Judging. Just as Ti runs counter to the standardized methods of Te, Fi diverges from the broad, collective focus of Fe. Both can be* skeptical of large systems or standardized ways of doing things.
*

Fi and Ti differ largely in their interest areas. As we’ve seen, Fi types are often *inspired to help the the sick, the needy, children, and animals*. Ti types, by contrast, are generally far less motivated to directly help or care for others. INFPs are also more inclined toward *art, poetry, and other means of self-expression.* INTPs are typically more interested in conceptual pursuits than they are artistic ones. Of course, these lines can sometimes be blurred on account of the inferior function, which can lead INFPs to pursue Te interests or INTPs to be unduly influenced by their Fe.


INFPs’ Auxiliary Function: Extraverted Intuition (Ne)


INFPs use Extraverted Intuition (Ne) as their auxiliary function. Ne can function either perceptively or expressively. *The verbal expression of Ne amounts to something like “brainstorming aloud.”* When orating, *NPs may not always seem to “have a point” as they haphazardly move from one idea to the next. Even ideas that seem inwardly cogent to the INFP may suddenly sound incoherent when they attempt to convey them through their Ne.*


In its receptive role, Ne prompts INFPs to gather information. Ne does not merely gather overt information as Se does. Se is more straightforward, involving a direct apprehension of information through one or more of the primary senses. Ne is different in that it goes beyond or looks behind sense data. This allows INFPs to *discern otherwise hidden patterns, possibilities, and potentials. *Their Ne is constantly* scanning for relationships or patterns within a pool of facts or experiences.* INFPs commonly employ the receptive side of their Ne in activities such as reading, researching, and conversing with others. They *enjoy asking questions that allow them to gain insight or knowledge from others, *often making INFPs good facilitators of conversation.


Its extraverted nature makes Ne more divergent, extensive, and open-ended than its introverted cousin, Ni. Ni is more intensive and convergent, conferring a greater sense of conviction and closure. Once Ni has done its work, INJs are more apt to feel there is a single correct solution. NPs, on the other hand, because of the divergent nature of Ne, seem to *disposed to multiplying rather than reducing the number of options or possibilities.*


INFPs also use their Ne to sniff out intriguing possibilities. They commonly enjoy and assume the role of *wanderer or seeker. Rarely do they know in advance exactly what they are seeking, *which is partly why they find operating in Ne mode so exhilarating. Ne involves a sense of *blind anticipation and expectation, of not knowing who or what will manifest next in their life journey.* This is very much me


Ne also confers an* open-mindedness.* It helps INFPs see *truth on both sides of an issue without forming unwarranted judgments or premature conclusions, including an openness to alternative or Bohemian lifestyles.* INFPs are among those most likely to *suddenly become vegetarians, join a commune, or decide to live out of the back of a van. They often fancy the notion of a “raw” or organic lifestyle.* I'm on the RAW food diet. When I was 11 i randomly became veggetarian for a year. I am currently trying my best to find a way to move to 'fiji' which represents a more bohemian lifestyle


Like INTPs, INFPs have a love-hate relationship with their Ne. They *love the fact that it helps them remain open-minded, to see the bigger picture, and to see the value of different options or perspectives.* INFPs also *enjoy the sense of adventure, expectancy, and wonderment toward life’s mysteries that their Ne confers, of not knowing who or what will manifest next in their life journey.* But living with Ne also has its challenges. For one, it can make it *difficult for INFPs to arrive at firm conclusions or make important decisions. *It often seems that *at the very moment they are feeling good about a given conclusion or decision, their Ne steps in and causes them to start doubting it again. *Which is exactly what is happening with my typing myselfThis has obvious implications for INFPs who are trying to find their niche in the world. It can cause them to *feel discouraged and restless, worried that they may never find what they are looking for. They may feel frustrated by their seeming lack of progress toward anything substantial.*


INFPs’ Tertiary Function: Introverted Sensing (Si)


Unlike, Ne or Se, Introverted Sensing (Si) is a conservative function. It involves a strong attachment to past precedent—to the routine, familiar, and predictable. Those with Si in their functional stack often eat a relatively bland or at least consistent diet. Since Si types *“eat to live” rather than “live to eat,*” they are *less likely to overeat or consider themselves “foodies”* than Se types. Si types are not only conservative with regard to their diet, but with respect to the material world in general. They are* less apt to lather on make-up or concern themselves with current styles and fashions, opting for a more “natural” and less embellished appearance*. Many INFPs end up as *vegetarians, eat organic or whole foods, and sport a bohemian lifestyle. Like other Si types, they have less of a need for novel physical pleasures, lavish surroundings, or material comforts.*


This tendency toward material conservationism can also be seen in the creative and artistic approaches of NP types. Their approach often entails creative reuse or recombination of (Ne) existing resources (Si) to make something new. While this commonly involves the use of organic or natural materials, they are also known to supply their creative projects with items from thrift shops or garage sales.


A most overlooked feature of Si is its perception of *internal bodily sensations—the body as felt and experienced from within. More than any other function, Si perceives a raw and basic sense of “being” that exists apart from thought or outward stimuli. *Historically, Eastern philosophical and religious traditions have done a better job exploring this aspect of human experience than those of the West. This dimension of Si is engaged during activities that direct attention to one’s internal bodily state, such as* yoga, Tai-Chi, or meditation*. INFPs interested in exploring this element of Si may find great delight and benefit from these sorts of practices. (This Personality Junkie type profile is continued on the next page.)

INFPs’ Inferior Function: Extraverted Thinking (Te)


For those unfamiliar with the powerful influence of the inferior function on personality, as well as common strategies for dealing with it, I encourage you to explore my post, Understanding the Inferior Function.


As is true of other types, INFPs can be blinded to the degree to which their inferior function impacts their decisions and behavior. Without sufficient awareness and integration of their inferior, INFPs will continue to feel incomplete and be prone to unwise decision-making in their careers, lifestyle, and relationships. As discussed in my INFP careers post, INFPs may be enticed by their inferior function, Extraverted Thinking (Te), to pursue less than ideal careers, such as * computer science, mathematics, or the hard sciences.* I studied chemistry (Bsc) I wanted to become a programmer and have worked the past 11 years with email marketing as a programmer/producer/techie. But my innermost desire is to do something that involves healing and the likes Or, in their relationships, INFPs might pair with ETJ types in attempt to quickly obtain, even if unwittingly, what they are lacking and striving to find in themselves. In order to avoid the potential pitfalls of their inferior function, INFPs can work to understand the ways in which their inferior Te manifests in their personality.


For INFPs and ISFPs alike, the Fi-Te pairing creates a tension between individuality and subjectivity (Fi), on the one hand, and standardized ways of doing things (Te), on the other. Consciously, INFPs tend to emphasize the former, championing the unique values and preferences of the individual (Fi), while less consciously, they are drawn to “objective” truths and standardized ways of operating (Te).


Since Introverts’ inferior function is extraverted in direction, it is attuned to externalities. INFPs’ Te is sensitive to perceived problems in external systems, systems that allow Fi injustices like hunger or homelessness to go unmitigated. This is one of the primary ways in which Te works in tandem with Fi. Te subconsciously evaluates external circumstances and Fi provides the subjective response. So when INFPs experience “negative feelings” toward a given situation, they are using subconscious information from Te in making that appraisal. In many ways, the world relies on INFPs (and ISFPs) to use this Te-Fi process to identify potential injustices and dehumanization, ensuring that the individual (Fi) and individuality does not get swallowed up by the system (Te). On the reverse end, it depends on ETJs to ensure that systems don’t get tossed out for the sake of individuality.


Te may also inspire INFPs to organize the environment. INFPs can derive guilty *pleasure from ordering and organizing*,- I do but I rarely am able to keep it that way granting their Te the sense of external control it seeks. Te may also inspire ISFPs to “be responsible,” follow the rules, or “do things by the book.” INFPs caught up in their Te may be so bent on being responsible that they fail to spend time sufficient time exploring ideas or functioning creatively (Ne). And since being responsible is culturally endorsed as a positive virtue, they may easily miss the fact that focusing on can actually be unhealthy for them, causing them to forfeit some level of open-mindedness (Ne) and compassion (Fi). In the grip of their inferior, INFPs can become rigid, particular, and dogmatic.


The inferior position of their Te may contribute to a *lack of assertiveness and a propensity for conflict avoidance. *Since their Te is inferior, INFPs may feel they have* little control or power in the outside world. So when it comes to expressing their judgments, they often avoid doing so directly.* They may simply *swallow the judgment and try to deal with its attendant feelings by way of their Fi. Or, they may handle it more obliquely through jokes, quips, questions (Ne), or actions*. Like other P-types, INFPs have also been known to express themselves through passive-aggressive behavior.


Healthy functioning for INFPs requires regularly partaking in Ne activities and explorations. Like other IPs, INFPs can easily get locked into Judging mode—alternating between their Fi and Te—while effectively bypassing their Perceiving functions (Ne & Si). Those who regularly employ their Ne auxiliary are able to remain more open and flexible, avoiding the potential pitfalls of “jumping the functional stack.”


----------



## Boolean11 (Jun 11, 2012)

Deewone said:


> @_Boolean11_
> 
> INFPs’ Dominant Function: Introverted Feeling (Fi)
> 
> ...


Your attitude to Fe seals the deal. EII over IEI then, the attitude to your quasi identity is the element that seals the deal. Hopefully you don't feel like I'm making a rough judgement but that criteria is very important and I honestly believe in it. 

By the way this is my adverse attitude to the psychological processing of information by my quasi-identity. This is the general trend I've seen with INTP who represent the psychological information processing incompatibility of my Quasi-Identity. I can understand what they have to say but something always seems off about the way they arrange their information in judgement since it happens to be my ID. By the my quasi-identity in this example LeaT bizarrely thinks she has become a feeler an EII and is adamant over the fact that she relates to Reinn's dichotomies subjective crap that tries to put people in binary boxes but utterly fails. You could see for yourself by studying her thought process to see whether she feels like your identical fellow INFj type or not. 



> "Better" and "longer" there also represents the difficulty in uncovering them: the uncanny similarities. Nicely put good post, though you forgot to add the rationality irrationality difference since that is where the major point is. INTjs are quick to judge and quicker to adapt their judgement whilst INTps are slower to judge and slow to adapt their judgement.
> 
> I personally notice that with @LeaT on my earlier days on the site, she noticed I was slower to come to a conclusion yet still demanded me to give an explanation as to why I disagreed. I found this confusing since my irrationality was still perceiving and not comfortable with reaching conclusions, plus what made it was my unhealthy state that destroys the quality of my writing: word pattern error recognition (I make so many grammar & sp errors). With her being a "judger" she came to a rushed conclusion that I was stupid and misguided/stubborn, so she resorted to an abrasive conduct launching ad hominem attacks at my ability to reason.
> 
> ...


----------



## Deewone (Mar 15, 2012)

@Boolean11 and the INFJ one

NFJs’ Dominant Function: Introverted Intuition (Ni)


Intuition is generally thought of as a subconscious process. It is often contrasted with more conscious types of rational thought. Because Intuition is commonly associated with the unconscious, it is often thought to have a certain magical quality, capable of delivering comprehensive answers or solutions suddenly, or “out of the blue.”


One of the central features of Intuition is its ability to synthesize information. It is sensitive to patterns and similarities, quickly discerning connections among disparate pieces of data. By seeing how everything is connected and interrelated, it can produce universal laws and theories.


What is interesting about types with dominant Intuition, including INFJs, is that this Intuitive process, which for non-Intuitives is largely unconscious, is more available to and observable in consciousness. This seems particularly true for INTJs and INFJs, whose Intuition is directly inwardly rather than being fused with the outside world. In other words, INJs can regularly witness and consciously participate with a process which for most people is largely inaccessible to conscious attention.


Because Ni affords INFJs a more intimate relationship with the workings of what most people call the subconscious mind, INFJs’ routine existence often takes on a sort of dreamlike quality. Put differently, for INFJs, there is less of a distinction between their ordinary waking state and what they experience while asleep. At times, this can make it difficult for them to distinguish their dreams from reality, making nightmares all the more disturbing for this type. It is no wonder then, that INJs, such as Jung, found dream analysis so intriguing and important. I have no problem distinguishing between my deams and reality 


Because of their ready access to subconscious or subliminal information, INFJs are commonly viewed as *profound, insightful, and sometimes even psychic* or prophetic. While not diminishing the unique capacities of INFJs, their Ni can be understood rationally and need not be construed as “magical.” It is first necessary to understand that their inferior function, Extraverted Sensing (Se), is constantly gathering copious amounts of sensory information from the environment. Their Ni is constantly working to process and synthesize this incoming data, like assembling pieces of a puzzle. Eventually, it manages to construct an impression or vision of what is happening. And since other types are not privy to workings of this Ni-Se processing loop, it can seem as though INFJs’ insights are magical or divinely inspired. In reality, INFJs cannot see the future, but they tend to be more *skilled at accurately discerning what is happening in a given situation* than other types, allowing them to better envision what might transpire if things were to continue along their current course. Their ability to accurately “see” is why INFJs are commonly dubbed the prophets or seers of the Myers-Briggs.


It is often said that human beings rely more heavily on vision than any of the other senses. This seems especially true of INFJs, who often associate a strong visual element with their Ni. They think by way of images rather than words. I am completely lacking in visual thinking I think in sensations/feelings and sounds Their intuitions often manifest in the form of symbols, images, dreams, or patterns. This is consistent with Jung’s characterization of the Ni type as a dreamer, artist, or seer. There is a distinct visual character to these notions, which is why vision-related terms—foresight, insight, seer, visionary, etc.—are invariably used in describing INFJs (and INTJs). The visual nature of Ni might also tie into INFJs’ inferior function, Extraverted Sensing (Se), which is also a visual function. The difference is that Se is attuned to the specifics and details of the environment, whereas Ni is more concerned with forming an impression or theory of what is happening based on the totality of incoming sensory information.


INFJs’ propensity for processing information visually may contribute to one of their signature strengths: reconciling opposites. One advantage of visual processing is it doesn’t have the same rules or impediments as verbal processing. In some cases, problems may be better solved by employing images or symbols rather than by other means. It should not surprise us that Carl Jung, himself an INJ type, hailed the value of  imagery and symbols. For Jung, symbols were critical for dealing with paradoxes, including reconciling the paradoxical situation of opposite functions within oneself. He saw symbols as a integral to the process of personal growth and individuation.


INFJs’ Auxiliary Function: Extraverted Feeling (Fe)


Like ISFJs, INFJs use Extraverted Feeling (Fe) as their auxiliary function. As the most interpersonal of all the functions, Fe is attuned to surveying and improving interpersonal feelings and morale. Like other FJ types, INFJs work to cultivate “good feelings” in the interpersonal environment. In order to survey others’ feelings, Fe contributes to INFJs’ ability to read emotional expressions and body language. This, in combination with their Se and Ni, allow them to effectively read, understand, and relate to others.


Interestingly, INFJs can have a more difficult time with perceiving and understanding their own emotions. This is due to the fact that their Feeling function is directed outwardly (i.e., extraverted) rather than inwardly. Unlike INFPs, whose Feeling function is introverted (Fi), INFJs are less equipped to manage their emotions independently. Inwardly, they deal in the currency of Intuition (Ni) and Thinking (Ti). Hence, when INFJs find themselves in emotionally taxing circumstances, they often turn to others for aid and support.


Fe also entails an extraversion of judgment. INFJs utilize their Fe to express their thoughts, feelings, opinions, and grievances. Fe gives voice and shape to INFJs’ feelings and intuitions. In many cases, INFJs do not know fully understand the nature of an Ni insight until given the opportunity to verbalize it. They may have a hunch or a gut feeling, but the content of the intuition can remain somewhat nebulous until it is expressed via their Fe. Assuming they have not been severely censored in their upbringing, INFJs are generally happy to share their feelings and perspectives. In fact, given the right opportunity, INFJs will often talk at length about their feelings and intuitions. Unlike FP types, who generally prefer a more dialogical format, INFJs are inclined toward monologues, which allow them to fully flesh out their ideas on a certain topic. ' I greatly dislike when I end up having a monologue I have a hard time being short and concise when speaking, partly because I get so nervous about speaking and because it has become somehwat of a self fullfiling prophesy. It worry about doing it and so end up doing the exact thing I am trying to avoid. In my younger days I hardly ever spoke. 


INFJs’ Fe can present differently among strangers than it does with their intimates. In larger groups, INFJs may seem consistently cheery as part of their attempt to cultivate good feelings. Many INFJs have a good sense of humor and can be funny and engaging. Enlisting their vivid imaginations and knack for metaphor, they can also make good storytellers. I am a lousy story teller and always have been. I can nver remember the important details of the story or get the punch lines right or anything else in realtion to telling a good story.  In the company of close confidants, however, INFJs use their Fe to be more open and direct with their grievances. Since some INFJs feel like tortured souls, their commentary may take on a characteristically negative tone. They may seem moody, pessimistic, discontented, or restless. They can also seem fairly intense in their communication when infused with the emotion of Fe. Consequently, their expressions can seem exaggerated, dramatic, or irrational, especially to Thinking types. They differ in this respect from INFPs, who are *less disposed to melodrama* in their verbiage. INFJs can also be susceptible to self-pity and self-loathing, seeing themselves as victims. They may curse the fact that life isn’t fair, feeling that they always end up with the short end of the stick. I am not a victime.

For INFJs, expressing themselves through their Fe is critical to their psychological and physical health and well-being. Even if doing so does not provide them with immediate solutions to the problem at hand, they tend to feel better once they have expressed their feelings, I always regret when I have verbalised my feelings altohugh I am working on this because I believe it to be healthy to let it out whether through words or tears. This is especially important for the mates or friends of INFJs to recognize. While not necessarily looking for others to solve their problems, INFJs value emotional support, empathy, and reassurance. Without such an outlet, INFJs can begin to feel isolated and depressed, turning to their inner fantasy world as a means of escape. And while fantasizing may seem helpful in the short-term, it can make the real world seem even less tolerable and exacerbate existing frustrations toward life. 

Even if not to the same extent as EFJs, INFJs can be warm, welcoming, loyal, giving, and self-sacrificing. At the same time, as Introverts, they need time to themselves to recharge their proverbial batteries. This creates an ongoing, even lifelong, struggle for INFJs, trying to balance their own needs and desires with those of others.


INFJs commonly experience a conflict in values between their Ni and Fe. For example, they may be asked by a friend or relative to donate to a cause they don’t believe in. This puts them in the difficult position of deciding between honoring their own perspectives (Ni) or maintaining the harmony of the relationship (Fe). This presents me with no problem. If I do not believe in the cause I feel no need to pretend. Actually that would bother me to contribute to the cause just because someone else wanted me to especially if it goes against what I believe Since INFJs can having difficulty saying no, they will often opt to oblige others, even while inwardly regretting doing so. INFJs may experience similar issues in school. INFJs are disposed to questioning the veracity of what the teacher or other students are saying, not to mention issues of character. At the same time, however, they want to please the teacher and maintain external harmony. This can leave them feeling torn between allegiance to truth (Ni) versus Fe people-pleasing.


Because of the strength of their Fe, INFJs need to be careful not to abandon their Ni in the face of outward pressures. Since Ni is their best and most reliable compass for navigating life, when they lost track of it, INFJs can easily feel lost, restless, and frustrated. Hence, when it comes to decision-making, INFJs are wise to listen primarily to their own inner voice.


INFJs’ Tertiary Function: Introverted Thinking (Ti)


The role of Introverted Thinking (Ti) in INFJs is to open and further refine their Fe judgments. Ti can help INFJs think more critically and analytically. It can serve as an aid and check to their Ni-Fe, helping them discern where their ideas might fit into existing categories and frameworks of knowledge. It adds an element of logic that is less apparent in the earlier phases of their type development. For instance, INFJs who grew up in a religious home may be disposed to interpreting their insights through the lens of their childhood faith tradition. As they develop their Ti, however, they might come to question whether that wisdom might better understood in psychological terms.


What INFJs may perceive as a negative or difficult feature of their Ti is its tendency to generate self-doubt. As Ti butts up against the insights offered by their Ni, INFJs may temporarily distrust their most cherished and utilized mode of knowing—their Intuition. But personal growth is never easy, not for any type. With time, INFJs settle into a healthy balance between their Ni and Ti, intuitively knowing how to apply their Ti without spoiling the insights proffered by their Intuition.


Less developed INFJs may see little need to use or develop their Ti. Since their Ni-Fe pairing provides them with strong convictions about truth, taking an additional step to Ti may seem unnecessary. With time and maturity, however, INFJs can grow increasingly comfortable with their Ti and recognize its inherent value. (This Personality Junkie type profile is continued on the next page.)

INFJ


INFJs’ Fourth/Inferior Function: Extraverted Sensing (Se)


For those unfamiliar with the powerful influence of the inferior function in personality, as well as common strategies for dealing with it, I encourage you to explore my post, Understanding the Inferior Function.


As is true of other types, INFJs can be easily blinded to the degree to which their inferior function impacts their decisions and behavior. As discussed in my INFJ careers post, INFJs may be enticed by their inferior function, Extraverted Sensing (Se), to pursue careers for which they are ill-suited. Or relationally, they might pair off with an ESP in attempt to secure, even if unwittingly, what they are lacking and striving to find in themselves (i.e., Se). To avoid being subconsciously controlled by their inferior function, INFJs seeking self-knowledge and personal growth must work to understand the ways in which Se manifests in their personality.


Disembodiment


Of all types, INFJs (and INTJs) are the most disconnected from their own bodies. Not only is their S function inferior, but INFJs use Se rather than Si. Si is the function that confers an internal sense of one’s body. INFJs commonly report a sense of disembodiment, that they are constantly functioning in a sort of dream-like state. This can at times make it difficult for INFJs to separate their dreams from reality, to discern what is real and what is imagined.


Like INTJs, INFJs may have nightmares about unexpected declines in their health. One INFJ, for instance, reported her fear that she might develop a disease and be unaware or ignorant of the symptoms until it was too late. Other INFJs report worrying that their obliviousness to physical reality might compromise the safety or well-being of their children. INFJs may forget to eat regularly or they may overeat because of lack of attention to how much they are eating. In trying to compensate for this mind-body disconnect, they may subject themselves to routine regimens of diet, exercise, and medical check-ups. Without this consistency, INFJs fear their bodily obliviousness may result in a serious health problem going undetected. I am acutely aware of my body and what it tells me. I know at once if something is wrong 


Sensory & Material Novelty/Security


Despite being the most otherworldly and abstract of the types, INFJs have a curious thirst for sensory novelty, material comforts, and physical thrills (Se). INFJs often develop refined and expensive tastes for food, art, design, architecture, and the like. Not only do they love the pretty things that money can buy, but also the experiences. INFJs love to travel, to attend the opera or symphony, or to savor a fine meal.


When caught in the grip of their inferior Se, even the most responsible INFJs may lose control. They may turn to drugs, alcohol, sex, shopping binges, or other extravagances to indulge their Se. Again, to guard against such extremes, INFJs may try to impose severe restrictions on their behavior.


Because of their inferior’s concern for all things physical/material, INFJs also tend to struggle with subsistence-related fears. They may worry excessively about losing their jobs, being forced to relocate, or not having enough money.


Despite their love for the material treasures and pleasures the world has to offer, INFJs have a commensurate propensity to discount or downplay the importance of “things” in their lives. After all, INFJs tell themselves that they aren’t supposed to be concerned with the physical (Se), but the rather the metaphysical (Ni). They can be quick to criticize Sensing types for their materialism while surreptitiously envying them for having it. INFJs may also balk at the idea of getting married, seeing the S marriage contract as superfluous to their metaphysical union with their partner. At the same time, however, they may find it hard not to envy their friends who are getting married and living “normal” lives.


This tug-of-war between their dominant N and inferior S often surfaces when making decisions about careers or relationships. The INFJ may struggle with choosing a job or partner that promises material security (S) versus one who connects with them on a metaphysical plane. INFJs’ need to see themselves as unique and unconventional also plays into this struggle. This love-hate relationship is representative of the struggle INFJs have within themselves, the battle between their dominant and inferior function


----------



## Boolean11 (Jun 11, 2012)

Deewone said:


> @_Boolean11_ and the INFJ one
> 
> NFJs’ Dominant Function: Introverted Intuition (Ni)
> 
> ...


see my earlier response if you hadn't seen it, your innate attitude to "Fe" seals the deal for both INFj/EII and INFP.


----------



## Deewone (Mar 15, 2012)

@Boolean11 

Thank you so much for doing the reasoning with me... 
I find I am better able to reason if I can do it with someone rather than in my own mind. In there it is mainly just feelings and sensations not much reason at all. I think this is why I am much better at having these types of discussions in writing. As you could probably tell form my video verbalizing I make no sense. It is one of the the things that bothers me at times. I would love to be able to have an intellectual conversation IRL but I just can not find the words or the confidence to in the same way I can in writing. Besides monologues bother me I want to bounce ideas with people not tell people what to think. 

I find NTs are great reasoning partners. Although you have a way of making me frustrated as I am sure I have you. Still I enjoy the mental exercise you always provide so thank you to all the NTs in here


----------



## Boolean11 (Jun 11, 2012)

Deewone said:


> @_Boolean11_
> 
> Thank you so much for doing the reasoning with me...
> I find I am better able to reason if I can do it with someone rather than in my own mind. In there it is mainly just feelings and sensations not much reason at all. I think this is why I am much better at having these types of discussions in writing. As you could probably tell form my video verbalizing I make no sense. It is one of the the things that bothers me at times. I would love to be able to have an intellectual conversation IRL but I just can not find the words or the confidence to in the same way I can in writing. Besides monologues bother me I want to bounce ideas with people not tell people what to think.
> ...


Mirrored I feel the same way, that is the problem with being introverted, not surprisingly most extroverts say they prefer face to face conversations.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Boolean11 said:


> Everybody appears to value both "Fi" and "Fe" equally under your proposed dichotomy, sometimes people just have to "suck it up", nobody likes a Debbie Downer. And equivalently when people just don't feel like they are in the mood, it's natural to see no obligation in entertaining others.


That's not true because it's not about equal valuing. If so, then why even begin to type people to begin with since we all use ALL the functions anyway in socionics so why even bother? Why even separate people into types and quadras since in any situation you will appear as anyone else?

What Kanerou wrote really resonated with me. I can't even understand the "suck it up" attitude because individual experiences take precedence of the group. If someone is hurt then the individual person's suffering should not take precedence of the individual. Similarly, there are plenty of people out there who are willing to ignore their own feelings and participate in activities or express their emotional state contrary to what they feel in order to not upset the emotional atmosphere of the group. 

The one who seems to have a bizarre understanding of socionics here seems to be you, if you fail to see how personal preferences when it comes to function use is what separates us into types and quadras.


----------



## Boolean11 (Jun 11, 2012)

LeaT said:


> That's not true because it's not about equal valuing. If so, then why even begin to type people to begin with since we all use ALL the functions anyway in socionics so why even bother? Why even separate people into types and quadras since in any situation you will appear as anyone else?


That is a really good point, it is because the difference exists in the _process _and not outcome in the version of Socionics we ascribe too. We all have the same outcome but the process that is what is different, the dynamic patterns people exhibit indicating the type of processing preferences they prefer on information. Thus theoretically those who share similar dynamic processing patterns, Information Metabolisms, are more likely to have positive relationships compared to those who differ.

In a nutshell, Socionics is better suited as a theory about phenomenological cognition. Not a theory about efficacy or behavior. The emphasis is not in how well people think but instead ways people tend to perceive and experience reality, the process. Unlike Enneagram it better seen as theory that is not about giving people frameworks that act as a bedrock for explaining the static clues people seem to show in their behaviour. Viewing it any other way makes it just another horoscope for rationalizing the way people behave knocking the tiny spark that seems to make it different and interesting. 

[QUOTE = Zeit (has years experience, )]


Why socionics understanding is 'different' or 'harder' or 'weirder' is because for true socionics comprehension, you have to do a lot of work self-identifying certain 'feelings' and 'internal mechanisms' with what socionics theory says (at best). Socionics is much more about the interface between your own mannerisms in processing information and reality (and this same process in other human beings), rather than simply how one acts, how social one is, or whether or not one favors "feelings' over 'thoughts' or things like that. It delves deeply into how one personally operates - yet the realm of socionics applies only to certain mental processes and frameworks.


Socionics is significantly different from something like Enneagram - which deals with a much more instinctual, almost primal sort of urge, and take on egoic reactions regarding them. The literature is also more accessible and perhaps more easy to internally relate to, because the subject matter is often obvious and apparent.


Socionics necessitates you address your own neurosis and self image, even though that isn't necessarily what socionics is about. But it's subject matter and content is 'impure', in that there are a lot of impurities that need to be identified before one can speak specifically about that which the theory of socionics has jurisdiction over.
[/QUOTE]



LeaT said:


> What Kanerou wrote really resonated with me. I can't even understand the "suck it up" attitude because individual experiences take precedence of the group. If someone is hurt then the individual person's suffering should not take precedence of the individual. Similarly, there are plenty of people out there who are willing to ignore their own feelings and participate in activities or express their emotional state contrary to what they feel in order to not upset the emotional atmosphere of the group.
> 
> The one who seems to have a bizarre understanding of socionics here seems to be you, if you fail to see how personal preferences when it comes to function use is what separates us into types and quadras.


I have both the "suck it up" attitude and detached "the office introvert who doesn't care how his total disregard for emotional conformity is making others grossly uncomfortable"attitude.


----------



## carrina (Dec 14, 2013)

INFP subtypes or moods

The Nesters

INFP - "martyr" - In this mood, the INFP tends to sacrifice herself in an effort to promote her particular sense of truth.
INPF - Don Quixote of La Mancha - Like a more refined version of the "martyr," an INFP in this mood tends to turn his very identity into a metaphor for the truth he promotes.
IFNP - "transcendentalist" - This isolation-prone mood tends to idealize simplicity and a-rationality.
IFPN - "sentimentalist" - A combination of strong sensory and feeling preference makes this mood prone to collecting various objects to symbolize emotional states and periods in time.
IPFN - Bilbo Baggins (“master of baths”) - The combination of a highly fluid identity and relative sensory preference in this mood means the INFP likes an inordinate quantity of alone time.
IPNF - "monk" - Stasis and detachment tend to mark this mood. Often mistaken for an INTP.
+ + +

The Manipulators

NIPF - "Jedi master" ("Sith lord") - An INFP in this mood may create concord or discord without appearing involved. Its motives remain inscrutable. Of the INFPs mistaken for INTPs, this is the most dangerous from an INTP perspective.
NIFP - "crusader" - Much like the "Jedi master", but with a strong sense of right and wrong, this mood excels at intuiting the motives of others.
NFIP - "evangelist" - An INFP in this mood is like a more extraverted "crusader," and uses this power to make large groups of people feel good or bad.
NFPI - "performance artist" (Lady Gaga) - This mood generally manifests as an "evangelist" turned up to 11 on a scale of 1 to 10, and may make others uncomfortable.
NPFI - "flower power" ("Zen seminar disruptor") - They want to mediate, but tend to rely on the single answer: "We're all one, man!"
NPIF - Noah ("zookeeper") - Likely to notice and include those left out by others, an INFP in this mood collects personalities into elaborate menageries of potential. Everyone has a place in the grand scheme of life.

+ + +

The Daydreamers

PINF - “philosopher” ("false INTP") - Those of this especially calm and absentminded mood may mistakenly claim the type that fits their feelings about themselves the best, the INTP.
PIFN - "angry aesthete" (“lover of beauty”) - Tying their identity to art, an INFP in this mood is angry about the very existence of art of low quality. Unfortunately, they're usually right.
PFIN - Elliot Smith (“lyricist”) - This poetic mood combines skill with words and patterns to express feelings in writing or song that would be more difficult or uncomfortable to say in a plainer fashion.
PFNI - Stevie Nicks (“collaborator”) - More extraverted than a "lyricist", an INFP in this mood will usually rely on help from others to promote their agenda, whatever that may be. Lucky for us, it's usually artistic.
PNFI - Totoro - An INFP in this mood knows that the possibility for dreamy cuddles is endless. Just don't piss it off.
PNIF - Bukowski - I told you not to piss Totoro off. An INFP in this mood is more comfortable with combining seemingly incompatible things (at least in the eyes of others) and less averse to conflict than usual for the INFP type.

+ + +

The Nurturers

FINP - "moralist" (“counselor”) - The SJ of the INFP universe, an INFP in this mood carries a very robust moral code and is not shy about expressing it.
FIPN - "veterinarian" (“caretaker”) - Healers in every sense of the word, these are like the "moralist", but they tend to focus on the physical body of the "patient" first.
FNIP - Samwise Gamgee (Snuggie) - An INFP in this mood is always trying to find simple solutions to the emotional turmoil in people's lives. Once they find such solutions, they try to apply them wherever possible.
FNPI - "cuddle puddle" (“champion”) - This nurturer tends to use its very personality as an emotional ointment for the troubles of their subject.
FPIN - "fur suit" (“cosplayer”) - An INFP in this mood is preoccupied with the possibilities for refined emotions. This can lead it to a variety of novel solutions for self- and group-expression.
FPNI - Care Bear - A less refined version of the "fur suit," an INFP in this mood tries to craft novel emotional solutions for each separate relationship.

+ + +

Explanation

Muhammad﻿: "is there a more detailed explanation for this?"

The list takes advantage of the fuzziness and non-Jungian way many online MBTI tests analyze one's personality. Many of these tests ask questions to determine whether you prefer "feeling" over "thinking," "perceiving" over "judging," "intuition" over "sensing," etc. This is not how I suspect Carl Jung would have approached it. He instead would have looked at what specific ways of thought one prefers, such as "introverted feeling" vs. "extraverted feeling."

But the vague approach of online tests allow you to come up with a nuanced theoretical list like this one in which, through these crude rated categories, the "flavor" of one's particular form of INFP-ness can be guessed at.

Keep in mind, however, that even if people are NIPF, for example, they still prefer introverted feeling more than extraverted intuition. That preference is what defines someone in Jung-Myers-Briggs as an INFP. What the result NIPF would suggest is that their weak preference for introverted intuition is perhaps higher than for many other INFPs and their preference for one or both sensing functions may be unusually weak. Likewise their weak preference for extraverted feeling may be especially weak even though introverted feeling dominates them, and/or their preference for extraverted thinking may be stronger than the norm.

The placement of Perceiving and Introversion also is a lens through which a person's preferences can be guessed at. 

I will repeat, however, that these theoretical moods are not stable in my opinion. Though originally titled as "subtypes," they are not technically subtypes at all, because they describe inferred behavior and not -- as the MBTI types do -- preferred ways of processing reality. Hence, they could be more accurately labeled the moods of an INFP.
Creative Commons License
The 24 INFP Subtypes by John Rieping is licensed under a Creative Commons Attribution-ShareAlike 3.0 Unported License.


----------

